# my 2010 public land bull



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

Not a toad but way fun. Got to my area just after light threw a cow call and he bugled way up the mountain. So I headed up. Got to the top and spotted some cows feeding on the hillside about 150yrds up so i settled in and just watched them for about 20min till they fed into trees. The bull never showed himself so i snuck to about 100yrds of beds and threw a cow call and got no response. so i threw out a bugle and he responded right away. Threw out an estrus followed by a chuckle i done this twice and he came running for a fight. 20yrd shot and he ran 30yrds before piling up. What a rush. Cant wait for next year!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome... nice job. Looks like some folks are getting it done on the northern units. Doesn't have to be huge, it looks great.


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

I shot him on Sept. 8 at about 9o am. was by myself with just a camera phone so not the best pics.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a nice bull.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats great story and photos. 8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

a trophy by anyone's standard!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that mug. Congrats man! Check your PM.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well done. The rush never gets old does it?!  Nice looking bull there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice public land herd bull!

Good job!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice bull. some day i hope to get an arrow off at a bull just like that


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool bull man! Way to go!


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey thanks all for the congrats! Sure makes all the work seem worth it. I have already forgotten about how bad my body hurt after getting him out and am counting the days till next year,lol


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice Job, I like that last picture. I've never seen a self portrait with a bull in the background like that. Awesome!


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

svmoose said:


> Nice Job, I like that last picture. I've never seen a self portrait with a bull in the background like that. Awesome!


ya with all the hard work that went into the hunt i didn't want anyone else to take credit.jk :O•-: truth is the wife lost the digital camera with the timer so i had to make due with what i had at the moment. for all you jealous photography buffs out there my secret is a blackberry curve with flash held at approx. 2 1/2' with just a hint of background light. -_O-


----------

